

Telectroscope lets you look from London to New York - mhb
http://www.gimundo.com/Articles/Daily/1063/5/28/2008/Telectroscope_Lets_You_Look_from_London_to_New_York

======
maryrosecook
I work ten minutes' walk from the London end. The most interesting part of
this is the way most people just stand and stare through the glass. The
important thing is not so much the interaction with people at the other end,
but just the seeing. Kind of like the way people love showing a just-taken
digital photograph to the assembled group.

